# Database Discussions > IBM DB2 >  online backup and restore

## itce

hello

i need help plzzz


i'm doing an online backup to my database and i lost the connection after restoring it. i used the below command:

Db2 rollforward database SAMPLE to end of logs and complete

the connection to the db is back but the database is not the one that i've backed up.

how do i get the same db that i've backed up?

----------


## t3chn0n3rd

Do you have any backups on media from the previous backup?

----------


## itce

yes i have

----------

